# BLCK Flavour Retail Store



## Richio (13/7/18)

*BLCK Flavour is proud to announce the launch of our DIY Retail Store. Bring along your creative side and a couple friends for a day of chilled vibes, food, prizes & much more.*​*When? 28th July 2018
Where? At our new store of course - Corner Top & Atlas Road, Boksburg​**
Watch this space for more details.*







​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## rogue zombie (13/7/18)

Richio said:


> * - DETAILS COMING SOON - *
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Edenvale please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Will be keeping an eye out @Richio , looks good, hopefully easily accessible and on the way home, even if it is via the scenic route that the GPS doesn’t understand at all.


----------



## Faheem777 (13/7/18)

Nice one @Richio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (13/7/18)

Stop it! I can't control myself online how the hell will I do it in a store?
Congratulations! Looking forward to it.

PS: Will it be in July or August? Need to plan my purchases according to this now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Cornelius said:


> Stop it! I can't control myself online how the hell will I do it in a store?
> Congratulations! Looking forward to it.
> 
> PS: Will it be in July or August? Need to plan my purchases according to this now.


Take me with, I have absolutely no self control at all, I’ll pick, you can pay! You can then tell your better half that it was not your fault.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Congrats on this @Richio !
All the best with it

Looking forward to hearing more details about the shop!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (18/7/18)

OP Updated


----------



## Paul33 (18/7/18)

Is it just me being a “pre coffee idiot” but when I type in www.blckflavour.co.za it takes me to blckvapour.co.za 

Correct? Must I just use the mods and liquids tab etc?


----------



## Richio (18/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> Is it just me being a “pre coffee idiot” but when I type in www.blckflavour.co.za it takes me to blckvapour.co.za
> 
> Correct? Must I just use the mods and liquids tab etc?



Hi Paul

Our domain will be changing to blckflavour.co.za with the redesigned site so for now it will redirect you blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (18/7/18)

Not sure if this is good news or bad news. 
You guys are only 5min away from my work. And I pass there everyday. 
Wife not going to be very happy with me .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (18/7/18)

would this store be open on weekends?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (18/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> would this store be open on weekends?


This is one of the truly important questions!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Richio (18/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> would this store be open on weekends?


Hi @StompieZA 
We are open on Saturdays (times TBC once we are trading but for now it's till 09:00am till 2:00pm)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (18/7/18)

Richio said:


> Hi @StompieZA
> We are open on Saturdays (times TBC once we are trading but for now it's till 09:00am till 2:00pm)



This is going to be epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/18)

I’m going to have to find a lawn to mow on Saturdays , @Cornelius , are you joining.?

Either that or I am going to have to try and braids @Steyn777 beard!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iceman_ZA (18/7/18)

Wow nice, just around the corner from my work. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornelius (18/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I’m going to have to find a lawn to mow on Saturdays , @Cornelius , are you joining.?
> 
> Either that or I am going to have to try and braids @Steyn777 beard!


I am in, anything to keep me away from the store or the get money for the store.

@Richio will you be selling all sizes of concentrates or only 10ml?
Is the pricing the same as per the online site?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (18/7/18)

Cornelius said:


> I am in, anything to keep me away from the store or the get money for the store.
> 
> @Richio will you be selling all sizes of concentrates or only 10ml?
> Is the pricing the same as per the online site?



Hi @Cornelius 

Pricing is the same as the site, all stock that is on the site is available in store as well as hardware, e-liquids and accessories.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (24/7/18)

Will you have any specials running this weekend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (24/7/18)




----------



## Alex (24/7/18)

Looks like I'll be coming to visit you guys on Saturday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/7/18)

Would have liked to be there, however attending a commemorative 150 year function at my primary school! When I was in Standard 5 we were 47 kids in total in the whole school.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (25/7/18)

Richio said:


> *BLCK Flavour is proud to announce the launch of our DIY Retail Store. Bring along your creative side and a couple friends for a day of chilled vibes, food, prizes & much more.
> When? 28th July 2018
> Where? At our new store of course - Corner Top & Atlas Road, Boksburg
> 
> ...



I think we will pop in as well


----------



## craigb (25/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Would have liked to be there, however attending a commemorative 150 year function at my primary school! When I was in Standard 5 we were 47 kids in total in the whole school.


wow @Room Fogger , in 150 years its grown from 47 to how many?


----------



## Room Fogger (25/7/18)

craigb said:


> wow @Room Fogger , in 150 years its grown from 47 to how many?


It was used for a special needs school for a number of years due to not enough students, they have now grown to need a bigger venue, and is now reopening as a fully fledged school as the area is thriving again and developing. The last official year before conversion there was only 36 kids, so I am actually excited to see where it will be going to.

Cannot waitto see how the faces have changed just from my days, never mind the rest.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/18)

Out and about at the new BLCK retail store. 

Jeepers @Richio. What a store! It's lovely. So very proud of you and your team. My goodness what a long way you've come over a short space of time. 

Wishing you guys all the best!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA (30/7/18)

Popped in for 5 min as well around 11am and the place was packed!! Store looks great guys! Best of luck to you all!


----------

